
Widget: stock market news and updates - max_trades
http://partners.whotrades.com
======
max_trades
Hi community,

News and opinions about the stocks can change the prices dramatically,
therefore we created a special Actionable news widget that we used only on
WhoTrades before.

Now such widget is open to the public, so you can put this widget on your
website. Our software crawls over 2,000 websites and picks up the most
actionable news about fluctuating stocks. You can customize the widget so it
may look as a very native widget of your website.

Let me know if you have any suggestions or questions.

